
Show HN: Read articles with context, wikipedia snippets of people or interests - elayabharath
http://contextually.in/
======
fiatjaf
The idea is good, but I think this is trying to do too much.

Perhaps you could not teleport the user to a foreign page, but let him do
these things right on the page he is? Perhaps not try to do fancy word
extraction, but just let the user highlight words or expressions he wants to
search on the page itself? My humble suggestions.

~~~
elayabharath
Having snippets in the same page is a good idea! We wanted to strip out all
the clutter (and ads) for better reading experience.

Will add it in the next update.

